

Comcast bets on hyper-local by reviving EveryBlock - uptown
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/02/comcast-bets-on-hyper-local-by-reviving-everyblock/

======
webmaven
Maybe this will inspire new activity for the open source OpenBlock fork:
[https://github.com/openplans/openblock](https://github.com/openplans/openblock)

~~~
orblivion
Are there any major installations yet?

~~~
webmaven
None that I'm aware of.

------
eck
I'm intrigued by the combination of last-mile ISP and neighborhood social
networks. It seems that if you were organizing a Google Fiber "fiberhood", or
municipal ISP, or some sort of cooperative ISP, these sorts of local social
networks are the ideal organizing tool. My Facebook friends all whine about
neutrality but are scattered all over the world. My Nextdoor neighbors are
largely within a box of CAT5e from each other.

------
iLoch
Potentially bad news for Nextdoor
([https://nextdoor.com](https://nextdoor.com))

~~~
will_work4tears
Possibly not though. NextDoor has my location and EveryBlock only has Philly
and Chicago, it appears.

